# Opinions on suit jacket lining colors?



## Rodin (Apr 25, 2006)

I am ordering a suit from mytailor.com. It is a medium grey windowpane. I would like to do a kind of "fun" color for the lining -- not black or navy since every other suit I own has a black or navy lining. This is my first MTM suit.

Any thoughts on color? I was thinking red, but that might be too much. I could also do yellow, or an ivory/cream color. Any thoughts? I don't want to do something inappropriate for business, only to be a little different.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

Red or a burgundy.


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

Suit lining is a matter of personal preference. I tend to go bold ... and red is my choice.

-- Never offend people with style when you can offend them with substance.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Does mytailor.com have a list of the lining colors that are available?


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree with Morris. I myself favor a red/burgundy color too. Had that put into a MTM blazer. Quite fun, and when I wear it, no one else sees it anyway unless I take it off


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

My suits are about evenly divided between flashy and tonal/subdued linings.

For the flashy linings, try reds (for black pinstripe and charcoal grey suits), golds (for mid greys and blues) and electric blues (for mid greys and navies). Or even a pattern - I have a light blue starry lining on a navy chalkstripe, for instance. Paisley's can be fun too. Or you can get really eccentric - I chose a mauve/purple lining for a recent suit that looks pretty cool (the suit's fabric has a darker purple tramline, so it's a nice contrast).

Ivory/cream tends to lose its brilliance fairly quickly but looks great at first. If you have a light-coloured suit, you might want to try it but even there I would tend to use a gold or go tonal with a brown.


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

Go with rich red. I'd love to, but Peter
Harvey won't let me ... not in size
48 (bespoke) says he.

Charlie Channel-hunter


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

I love colorful linings - my tailor disapproves, but I just can't help myself. I'm quite partial to orange myself


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Panzeraxe_
> 
> I love colorful linings - my tailor disapproves, but I just can't help myself. I'm quite partial to orange myself


I agree with your tailor. Flashy underthings are for women, not men. Just my opinion.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I think having some fun linings is nice every once in awhile. FNB used to show some really cool linings on some of his jackets. That said, I think a deep purple or maybe a deep purple with white polka dots would be hip. I love purples and gray.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

i like woven pattern linings. in various colors.

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Holdfast_
> 
> My suits are about evenly divided between flashy and tonal/subdued linings.
> 
> ...


I do the same. I have a navy suit with a "flashy" navy and burgundy striped lining. But I consider the starry electric blue lining I just chose for a navy blazer rather subdued!

Best regards,
thinman


----------



## SilkCity (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm wearing Caraceni navy suit today with bright orange lining--maybe wearing the team colors will help my Mets stop their 2-game skid!


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Chipp used to do a lot of business in printed silk tie linings, or book-matched Liberty scarves.

The suit I was married in (a petrol blue SB) had a pink lining with large navy polka dots.

For medium grey with no other colors in it, you could do slate blue, purple, burgundy...

What kind of ties do you expect to use with this suit? That may be some indication.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My jacket linings have ranged from the Kama Sutra to reproductions of vintage maps interspersed with fish and fly patterns. Mere 'red' I find entirely too bland.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree. Why not have some fun with the lining? No one will see it anyway, most of the time, and if they do they will find you more interesting.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Over the last 20 years or so I have had around a dozen suits and jackets made by Ravi. (None recently, I'm suddenly old.) All the linings are red, burgundy or gold. As mentioned, no one else sees them unless you do a deliberate flash. Enjoy.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I think I have had more fun choosing linings than choosing any other suit detail.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I found a Navy SC on ebay with wild blue/Navy paisley lining. Half the reason to buy it after moving up a size.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

I tend to go crazy with deep saturated purple


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

One of my few regrets is never having snagged some classic Chipp suits and jackets with linings at the wilder end of their range.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

In case anyone’s wondering, the OP settled on a red lining 15.5 years ago, In the summer of ‘06, he posted a photo of his just-received MTM suit, but only the text remains of those long-ago threads.

The OP hasn’t been heard from since ‘07. I hope the chap is doing well.


----------

